# Rod Guides



## Esoxonthefly421 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have an Ugly Stik that the guides aren't in line with the reel. Is this a problem? Is there a way to fix if it is a problem? Thanks for the help


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I think it depends how far off they are.

If they are somewhat in line they should be ok, if not you could always wrap them yourself.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Agreed, it all depends on how "off" they are.........


----------



## Esoxonthefly421 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say they are about 45 degrees off. Doesn't matter anyway, I've decided to buy a new one, I was just trying to save money.


----------

